

How long does it take to create an Android app? - chunkapp
http://www.chunkapp.com/blog/how-long-does-it-take-to-make-an-android-app/

======
mckoss
30 hours.

[http://startpad.org/blog/diving-android-development-the-
pock...](http://startpad.org/blog/diving-android-development-the-pocket-
enigma-machine)

~~~
nickthorn
Cool, I'd be interested in hearing how you got on. We're currently 15 hours in
(or 2 pizzas and 1 indian meal if you use those units).

